# Can I use Liquid DIY C02 for my 29 gallon?



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello,

I currently use Flourish Trace and I just put in 1-2 cap fulls of that into my 29 gallon tank twice a week. My ten gallon, I'm trying to NOT put in flourish because I have duckweed in my tank and I cannot get all of it out because they definitely regenerate themselves so quickly. 

So do you think I can use Liquid DIY C02 for my 29 gallon long tank?

Thanks if anyone can reply


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

Liquid carbon products do work on some plants but not on others. One of the most common of the products is Flourish Excel. It does make some carbon available to plants but is not CO2. As he said, CO2 is a gas.


----------



## cichlidkeeper (Jul 13, 2009)

the flourish works if you dose enough, but its way too expensive for the benefit. the DIY co2 system works great and would be perfect for your 29g. i dont think you would need two of them. the most important part is to get the tinyest bubbles possible, i found the wooden air stones work the best. i just rubber banded it to a rock.


----------

